# was tun wenn man angezapft wurde?



## monoton (2 Februar 2003)

hallo
ein freund hat mir berichtet, dass bei seinem nachbarn im keller der telefonkasten aufgemacht und angezapft wurde. nach monatsende bekamen alle, die in dem haus wohnen, eine enorm erhöhte telefonrechnung wegen 0190-8 verbindungen. (keine dialer fall) Hier hat jemand telefoniert (sexlines usw.) natürlich haben alle einwohner  wiederspruch eingelegt diese kosten zu tragen, aber anscheinend hat da keiner eine chance....

kann man da wirklich nichts machen wenn man "zum telefonieren" angezapft wurde ?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Februar 2003)

@ monoton



Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt stellen. Zusammen mit der Polizei die Beweise sammeln, dass es nicht die Anschluss-Inhaber waren. Dann den Providern mitteilen, dass eine Vertrag über die Leistungen nicht  gesschlossen worden sein kann, weil  Kasdten aufgebrochen usw.

Auch daran denken, dass vieleicht ein Betroffener in der Verbindungszeit nicht in der Nähe der Wohnung war und diese beweisen kann (Zeiterfassung auf Arbeit, Kreditkartenabrechnung oder Geldkartenabrechnung in einer fremden Stadt, Tankbelege ..... )

Dann ist das Vorgehen (allerdings ohen Strafanzeige gegen die Geldeintreiber) wie bei einem "gewöhnlichen" Dialer-Befall.


Der Jurist


----------



## monoton (2 Februar 2003)

*aber*

...es wurde nachts angezapft, wo alle geschlafen haben. 4 leute sind betroffen. ausserdem wurde dieser telefonkasten nicht aufgebrochen, dieser ist nicht verschlossen und für jeden zugänglich....

--Eigentlich ist doch die telekom schuld an der sache, wenn ein telefonkasten offen und ungesichert ist. Das ist so als wenn man sein eigenes Auto offen lässt und jemand klaut etwas aus dem innenraum, so ist man selbst dran schuld! ausserdem macht man sich dabei noch selbst strafbar, wegen der verlockung....
..auf den privatbürger sind die gesetzt ja fein zurechtgeschnitzt... 
aber die telekom darf ja anscheinend alles

...und ob anzeige gegen unbekannt was bringt? gemacht wurde sie schon..


hat schon mal ein betreiber einer 0190-8sexline das anerkannt , dass der geschädigte angezapft wurde, und dann das geld zurückerstattet ??


----------



## monoton (2 Februar 2003)

*...*

also auf "gut deutsch" kann man da garnix machen... !???


----------



## DieBorg (2 Februar 2003)

ja betreiber haben solche fälle schon anerkannt und die Beträge dann auf Treuhandkonten eingefroren.


----------



## monoton (2 Februar 2003)

>>und die Beträge dann auf Treuhandkonten eingefroren.<<

was heisst das nun genau ? -geld trotzdem weg ?

danke


----------



## DieBorg (2 Februar 2003)

ja zumindest für die Zeit die benötigt wird die Rechts Situation zu klären


----------



## monoton (2 Februar 2003)

*..*

aber wenn doch keiner seine unschuld beweisen kann, dann ist das geld trotzdem futsch oder ?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Februar 2003)

@ monoton

Bei nur einem könnte das der Fall sein. Bei vier Betroffenen sieht das anders aus, insbesondere, wenn vielleicht einer belegen kann, dass er anderswo war (vgl.: meine Posting etwas weiter oben). Deshalb ist die Strafanzeige so wichtig, weil im Rahmen der Ermittlungen das ein Ergebnis sein könnte. Solche Feststellungen könen dann als "amtliche Auskunft" der Polizei als Beweis in das Zivilverfahren eingeführt werden. 
Als Beweise zugelssen sind: Zeugenaussagen, Beweis durch Augenschein, Sachverständigengutachten, Urkunden, Parteivernahme und amtliche Auskunft.

Der Jurist


----------



## dialerfucker (2 Februar 2003)

@monoton;

...hier was zur technischen Perspektive:
Seit Mitte der 90er Jahre baut die Telekom "fast" nur noch EVZ's ein, (so nennt man die Telefonverteiler dort)  welche abschliessbar sind. Ursprünglich war mal vorgesehen, alle Haushalte mit gesicherten EVZ's zu versehen, aber da lief einiges schief...
Überhaupt hat es die Telekom bis heute nicht fertiggebracht (oder gewollt), ein einheitliches, geeichtes Messsystem für ihre Zählerablesungen einzuführen. Trotz erheblicher Proteste von diversen, teilweise "öffentlichen" Organisationen. Und das will schon was heissen, in einem Land der geregelten Arhythmien.  8)

Die Frage zur Technik an die Telekom sollte etwa so aussehen:
Ist die DTAG nicht verpflichtet, in einem Gebäude mit soundsoviel Bewohnern, ihren Hauptzugang zu sichern? (... der Kasten gehört tatsächlich der Telekom, und nicht dem Hauseigentümer...)

Es gibt aber auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Hausverteiler überhaupt nicht "angezapft" wurde, eine derartige Aktion könnte in einem HVT der Telekom unter viel "entspannteren" Bedingungen stattfinden. Das gab es tatsächlich schon...

Sorry, man sollte sich dies mal vorstellen: es dringt jemand nachts in den Keller ein, sucht womöglich mit der Taschenlampe nach dem Kasten, und was macht er dann?
Ein Dialer mit 1,86€ bringt's so nicht, sonst sitzt er stundenlang im Keller (ich unterstelle Motiv A: absichtliches Profiteinnehmen, vielleicht ein gestörter Webmazzter, womöglich noch für die eigene Firma, miese Umsätze und so...äh, da wird schon mal die Einwahl sehr teuer...)
Motiv B wäre: die Person will sich tatsächlich per Telefonhörer oder Laptop ergötzen, und wurschtelt im Keller rum...nee, das krieg ich nicht auf die Reihe, aber manche mögen's ja extra heiss. :lol:

Zum Thema, was sich alles schon zugetragen hat, bitte nachlesen unter:
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dittbern/Telekom/Telekomien.html

Guten Abend!


----------



## Carlo1234 (3 Februar 2003)

*War das in Berlin ?*

Es gab in Berlin sehrwohl, obwohl es umständlich ist, tatsächlich 0190-Leute die sind von Kasten zu Kasten gegangen und haben 0190 Verbindungen gewählt.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## technofreak (3 Februar 2003)

*Re: War das in Berlin ?*



			
				Carlo1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab in Berlin sehrwohl, obwohl es umständlich ist, tatsächlich 0190-Leute die sind von Kasten zu Kasten gegangen und haben 0190 Verbindungen gewählt.


hat du dafür irgendeine Quelle, die das belegt? Was wesentlich einfacher ist, und darüber gibt es Berichte,
bin nur etwas zu faul,das aus dem Archiv des KSTA rauszuholen , daß Betrüger sich als Mitarbeiter
 der Telekom bei alten Leuten ausgegeben haben. Mit der Behauptung , das Telefon überprüfen 
zu müssen, habe sie in aller Seelenruhe 0190 Nummern gewählt.
Wie man sieht , es bedarf wesentlich weniger Technik um Leute abzuzocken.

Gruß
TF


----------



## monoton (5 Februar 2003)

*...*

es wurden die aus dem Fernsehen bekannten 01908 nummern angerufen..
So wie 12345* ....usw.. da hat sich jemand einen Teuren Spass erlaubt...

und das Geld ist futsch


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2003)

*dummfrag*

Wieso ist das "Geld futsch"? 
Um welchen Betrag handelt es sich insgesamt?
Wieso sind die Beträge von der Telekomrechnung nicht storniert worden?
Wer sind 1234 usw.? Wer sind die eigentlichen Anbieter? Wurde Strafanzeige gestellt? Wurde ein RA eingeschaltet? Provider sind verpflichtet die Rufnummern mitzuteilen. Die Telekom verzichtet gerne auf das Inkasso, es sei denn, es dreht sich um Kunden ihres eigenen 0190-RNB.
Wurde die DTAG darauf hingewiesen, dass ihr Übergabepunkt ungesichert ist, und um Stellungnahme gebeten? 
So many questions.... 8)


----------

